
The search for the ‘Holy Grail’ of human longevity - miraj
https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2016/08/07/the-search-for-the-holy-grail-of-human-longevity.html
======
teslabox
There is no holy grail, there is only basic physiology.

What metformin actually does is interfere with the liver's ability to make
glucose from non-carbohydrate substrates ("hepatic gluconeogenesis"). Glucose
is critically important for healthy people to have in circulation.

Instead of poisoning our liver's ability to make glucose between meals, it
would be better to think about why the body has lost its ability to properly
regulate blood glucose levels.

